# Life Change



## slavik (Aug 5, 2012)

Hello,

Skipping all the bullshit, I'm 18, chubby 5' 8", 185lbs. I need recommendations. I'm actually interested in what's the fastest way to shed the weight, and gain the muscle. I don't care about dangers, just tell me how, and I'll do it. What do I have to know, and be cautious of, also eat etc. If you can help me out, thanks. I appreciate the help.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 5, 2012)

slavik, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## DetMuscle (Aug 5, 2012)

Get your head of your ass. Your 18 and you know the answer. Its called hard work and dedication to your lifestyle like we all do here. You dont care about the dangers? Like I said, get your head straight. You need to care about the dangers. GO to the fuckin gym and stop eating crap. BTW, I have an 18 year old son.


----------



## hoyle21 (Aug 5, 2012)

DetMuscle said:


> Get your head of your ass. Your 18 and you know the answer. Its called hard work and dedication to your lifestyle like we all do here. You dont care about the dangers? Like I said, get your head straight. You need to care about the dangers. GO to the fuckin gym and stop eating crap



Truth


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Aug 5, 2012)

slavik said:


> Hello,
> 
> Skipping all the bullshit, I'm 18, chubby 5' 8", 185lbs. I need recommendations. I'm actually interested in what's the fastest way to shed the weight, and gain the muscle. I don't care about dangers, just tell me how, and I'll do it. What do I have to know, and be cautious of, also eat etc. If you can help me out, thanks. I appreciate the help.



Diet and exercise would b good????


----------



## charley (Aug 5, 2012)

*we*lcome !!!


----------



## brazey (Aug 6, 2012)

Welcome...


----------



## NextMan (Aug 6, 2012)

If you want to lose fat try HIT...
Three minutes of HIT


----------



## slavik (Aug 6, 2012)

Hey, thanks for the replies - really made me think. I wanted to let you guys know, I've lost 20 pounds already.. I was 205 a month ago. I will look into legit workouts.


----------



## ashoprep1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Welcome to IMF


----------



## Kaval (Aug 30, 2012)

Hey


----------



## baby1 (Aug 30, 2012)

Welcome


----------

